# How to make ecoboost engine louder



## tcwatson16 (Sep 20, 2014)

I have a 2014 f150 xlt with a 3.5 L ecoboost engine. It's not very loud at all. How can I make it louder without messing w the exhaust at all? Would putting a different exhaust tip on there make it a little louder?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*there is a difference*

Louder or noisier?


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Dual it out with Magnaflows

You run the risk of spending a bunch of money and the end results will still sound like a tin can just louder. Thats the limits of a 6 cyl .


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Tie on some balloons so they rub against the wheels.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Trade it in on a hemi!!!!


----------



## normanflynn (Aug 30, 2005)

rusty2009 said:


> Trade it in on a hemi!!!!


Ummmm.... Then he would be driving a dodge.. Seriously though, it's going to sound like a 6 banger no matter what you do. Leave it alone!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Get you some flomasters from Lone Star Muffler. They will dual it out for you and discuss the chamber and how loud you want it.

(713) 991-0856


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Billphish said:


> Tie on some balloons so they rub against the wheels.


 We didn't have anything that high-tech when I was a kid - we used a clothes pin and a baseball card to get that "cool" sound from the spokes. :biggrin:


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

This is an option i have been considering.


----------



## Bonestock (Jul 17, 2009)

Glass packs and cherry bombs.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Just burn a copy of the above and pop it in the CD player. 12 hours worth of urban grocery getter music! LOL


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

Jus' fo decorations dats all.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

My nephew put Magnaflows and dual exhaust on his and it sounded terrible.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Buying a truck with a V8 maybe?


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

Unfortunately, turbo motors are always quieter by nature. I don't think there are many options outside of a new exhaust.
I've got the same truck, and have been looking for a catback exhaust system. I'm coming out of a GMC Sierra Denali with the 6.2L and really miss the growl. That has been the only downside for me with the Ecoboost, as this thing is a couple steps faster than the Denali ever was.
I'm afraid that its gonna be really easy to make the Eco sound obnoxious, so I have been trying to do my research before pulling trigger. I have been looking at the Corsa Touring system. From what I have found, your not going to get much tone, just more Turbo whistle, which is fine with me. I kinda dig it anyway.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Lots of good info and ideas for you here...

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1429938&highlight=douche


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a 12 with the eco. I put on a pro flow cat back system and like others have said it is a 6cyl. I like the way mine sounds but it is no V8 nor will it ever be.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

You might be able to change the sound at idle, but if the turbo is spooled up, that will be all you are going to hear. Mine has a straight 5" downpipe from the turbo to in front of the rear wheel and once it's turning, it sounds like a jet exhaust. Even turbo bikes are quiet by nature and they have the shortest downpipe they can run. It pays to be careful with what you do, because if you throw the tune too far out, the computer is going to throw a code and it won't pass inspection.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

WHY??

Iver heard 20 different exhausts on these trucks and they all sounds horrible. Leave it stock. Its is peaceful stock


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

drain all the oil and keep driving it


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Category5 said:


> drain all the oil and keep driving it


then it will sound like a Hemi


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Drop a 6.7 in it


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Buy a truck with an actual truck motor in it.

V6 engines were made for mini-vans and 4 door sedans, not trucks. :headknock


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

wfishtx said:


> Buy a truck with an actual truck motor in it.
> 
> V6 engines were made for mini-vans and 4 door sedans, not trucks. :headknock


 Not to get into a debate but, my ecoboost(all stock) tows way better than my Chevrolet did. It did take getting used to knowing it was a 6 but it runs great.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Mont said:


> then it will sound like a Hemi


BWAHAHA have some cabbage:rotfl:


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Not to get into a debate but, my ecoboost(all stock) tows way better than my Chevrolet did. It did take getting used to knowing it was a 6 but it runs great.


That's because you were doing it wrong.....LOL

Kidding aside, I don't care what people drive as long as they don't ask me to pay for it.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

A 6 cylinder engine will never sound like a V8. It's just the way things are, even with after market exhaust, it'll still sound stupid. I'd leave it stock unless there's some flow restriction in the current exhaust and even if you change it out to fix the flow restriction, I'd try to keep it quiet. Loud 6 cylinder engines sound lame.

I have an inline 6 in one of my vehicles, it's stupid fast but it still sounds like a 6 cylinder engine. Stock exhaust on that car has no restrictions so I'm not messing with it. My 7.3 diesel, on the other hand, has an MBRP 4" turbo back exhaust on it both to open the flow and to improve the sound.


----------



## 1MOFISH (Mar 13, 2014)

Billphish said:


> Tie on some balloons so they rub against the wheels.


LOL
I wedged a half gallon milk jug between the side of the tire and frame on the front. Had the knobby tires on my cycle and she sounded sweet... lol Wasn't too much resistance when I got it tuned in right.

What your 6 banger could sound like..


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

turbo engines will always be less noisy than natrually aspirated engines. The fact that the exhaust flow powers the turbine dampens the noise from the combustion.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

tcwatson16 said:


> I have a 2014 f150 xlt with a 3.5 L ecoboost engine. It's not very loud at all. How can I make it louder without messing w the exhaust at all? Would putting a different exhaust tip on there make it a little louder?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


get a truck with a real motor


----------



## tcwatson16 (Sep 20, 2014)

yakPIRATE said:


> get a truck with a real motor


The ecoboost is a badass engine I'm just saying it's not that loud


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

1MOFISH said:


> LOL
> 
> What your 6 banger could sound like..


LOL. That is a pathetic sounding truck. LOL pos 6 banger.:headknock


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

tcwatson16 said:


> The ecoboost is a badass engine I'm just saying it's not that loud


Agreed. I had a 1500 silverado and now have a ecoboost. Better towing capacity and more HP, and it all comes with better MPG.


----------



## 1MOFISH (Mar 13, 2014)

DEXTER said:


> LOL. That is a pathetic sounding truck. LOL pos 6 banger.:headknock


Yepper.. putting a Magna Flow on my Hemi hopefully in a week or two.

To each their own on customizing as they see fit though. I would have loved to have the EcoBoost but I like the rumble too much.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

yakPIRATE said:


> get a truck with a real motor


x2. Pos ecoturds


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Part Timer said:


> Agreed. I had a 1500 silverado and now have a ecoboost. Better towing capacity and more HP, and it all comes with better MPG.


Eventually, I would consider something like the ecoboost. Does anyone have one with high mileage?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

jaime1982 said:


> Eventually, I would consider something like the ecoboost. Does anyone have one with high mileage?


Our 2014 has survived two years of College Station back and forth.

Turbos are the future of engines. They are easily controlled, make the engine last longer and they have been in use in aviation since before most of us were born. When you have something pushing the pistons back down on every other stroke, it makes the whole engine better. It's pretty easy to get 500 HP out of 4 cylinders. The bike guys laugh at 6 bangers because there's too much wasted energy swinging all that weight around from another two pistons, valves, ect. My truck puts over 1000 HP on the ground with 330 CI. If you wanna haul butt, put a turbo on it. If you want to make noise, get one with 10 jugs.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

jaime1982 said:


> Eventually, I would consider something like the ecoboost. Does anyone have one with high mileage?


You certainly don't hear Ford and high mileage in the same sentence very often.....LOL. Remember, more Ford trucks are sold every year than any other truck. And the Ford guys brag about it.....:headknock


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Quiet Please*

If you want Racket ;Buy a old 2cyl John Deere Poppin Johny and enjoy!!!


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

To the OP.
Take a screwdriver and punch a bunch of holes in the muffler.
This will make it louder.
My God .


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

1MOFISH said:


> Yepper.. putting a Magna Flow on my Hemi hopefully in a week or two.
> 
> To each their own on customizing as they see fit though. I would have loved to have the EcoBoost but I like the rumble too much.


I would have loved to have a Hemi, but I like torque too much.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Get a ghetto stereo system. With a ton of bass speakers. Get a cd of a real truck motor running. Turn up the stereo to 10 1/2, Hit play...

Just messing with ya. Good luck!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeah the thing about the EcoBeast is it's like a secret weapon, it may not sound like a V-8 Ram Hemi or Chevy. But you could drag one of those two around all day with the EcoBeast and not even know it. It pulls like a Diesel with the low-end torque. :work: O and it will take either of them at a light HAHAHAH.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*echo boost*

echo boost grocery getter


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

wfishtx said:


> You certainly don't hear Ford and high mileage in the same sentence very often.....LOL. Remember, more Ford trucks are sold every year than any other truck. And the Ford guys brag about it.....:headknock


You may want to come talk to my fleet.

2002 F250 7.3 - 270k
1999 E250 5.4 - 195k
1997 E250 5.4 - Odomoeter stopped at 174k, 6 years ago
2001 F150 4.2 V6 - 180k


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

What you should be asking is how you get that thing to roal coal!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Yeah the thing about the EcoBeast is it's like a secret weapon, it may not sound like a V-8 Ram Hemi or Chevy. But you could drag one of those two around all day with the EcoBeast and not even know it. It pulls like a Diesel with the low-end torque. :work: O and it will take either of them at a light HAHAHAH.


Lmao. Pulls like a diesel as long as the load isn't heavy. You ecoturd fan boys crack me up.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> Lmao. Pulls like a diesel as long as the load isn't heavy. You ecoturd fan boys crack me up.


Chebby all da way


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Gilbert said:


> Lmao. Pulls like a diesel as long as the load isn't heavy. You ecoturd fan boys crack me up.


Don't you have yards to mow...:rotfl: Get to work.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Yeah the thing about the EcoBeast is it's like a secret weapon, it may not sound like a V-8 Ram Hemi or Chevy. But you could drag one of those two around all day with the EcoBeast and not even know it. It pulls like a Diesel with the low-end torque. :work: O and it will take either of them at a light HAHAHAH.


So, you can put a 35' fifth wheel weighing about 13k and roll down I-10 doing 80 in that Ecoboost?? Come on guys, let's get real!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

It's not a diesel, but it pulls harder than any other half ton truck. I pull 6500 lbs pretty regularly over long distances and it doesn't bother it one little bit. Set the cruise at 75 and go.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Just put a train horn on exhaust system!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Take off the mufflers


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

LMFAO,

So true.



donf said:


> To the OP.
> Take a screwdriver and punch a bunch of holes in the muffler.
> This will make it louder.
> My God .


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Regardless of how you make it louder, you have GOT to get a real big "E" sticker for the back window, with some chrome nuttz hangin from the hitch.

Loud is cool, but you're not complete without the whole package.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

The V-8 guys crack me up. They are just upset because a little bitty 3.5 liter V6 can drag their butt's and out tow them. lol This stuff is comical!


I love my ecoboost! Carry on haters!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Boomhauer75 said:


> The V-8 guys crack me up. They are just upset because a little bitty 3.5 liter V6 can drag their butt's and out tow them.


Of course it sounds like some ricer honda while doing so. Just tint the windows and your friends won't be able to see for sure that it's you.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Roll down your windows.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

dwilliams35 said:


> Of course it sounds like some ricer honda while doing so. Just tint the windows and your friends won't be able to see for sure that it's you.


Windows are already tinted and I have the after market exhaust and it does sound like a ricer.:dance: I will roll down the windows and let them know it's me. I am a proud eco turd driver that will still drag your butt!:rotfl:


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Boomhauer75 said:


> The V-8 guys crack me up. They are just upset because a little bitty 3.5 liter V6 can drag their butt's and out tow them. lol This stuff is comical!
> 
> I love my ecoboost! Carry on haters!


They may tow pretty good but for how long? Do you have to buy a new one every 5 years once it out of warranty?


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

jaime1982 said:


> They may tow pretty good but for how long? Do you have to buy a new one every 5 years once it out of warranty?


Nope! The friend of mine that turned me onto them has a 2011 with 120,000 miles on it. He is a cotton farmer out in O'donnell, Tx. And is pretty much towing heavy stuff each and every day. No issues as of yet nor any issues out of mine. I tow a pretty heavy boat and also my hunting gear. I'm not worried. Heck I had my dodge in the shop 8 times for warranty stuff before it even rolled 50,000.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

jaime1982 said:


> They may tow pretty good but for how long? Do you have to buy a new one every 5 years once it out of warranty?


5 year warranty on a Ford......LOL

They won't stand behind their product for 5 years. Even Ford realizes they'd lose money on the deal.

Edit: they offer a drive-train warranty for 5 years or 60,000 miles. 60,000 miles......way to be confident in your product Ford.....LOL


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Boomhauer75 said:


> Windows are already tinted and I have the after market exhaust and it does sound like a ricer.:dance: I will roll down the windows and let them know it's me. I am a proud eco turd driver that will still drag your butt!:rotfl:


 You can carry the rainbow flag at the ecoboost pride rally next month. You've earned it.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

donf said:


> To the OP.
> Take a screwdriver and punch a bunch of holes in the muffler.
> This will make it louder.
> My God .


Genius! :headknock:headknock:headknock :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:

Sorry, got bit by FORD so many times. Never a FORD again (Found On Road Dead, Fix Or Repair Daily true to its words). Ecoboost is just another sale's gimmick like "Twin Cam".


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

Sorry if it has already been said but I did not want to read all the other nonsense.

Because it is an Ecoboost it is a turbo charged engine, a turbo engine is only going to be so loud period because the Turbos quiet the engine down. A turbo diesel with strait exhaust is not much louder until you start screwing with big exhaust tips. Now even if you change your mufflers your high flow Cats are going to muffle the truck.

My advise is this, look up "QTC electric cut out" on ebay. Install behind the cab of your truck but in front of your muffler. If you want loud just flip a switch and your exhaust will be strait but when you want quiet you can close your exhaust back up.

here is what they sound like on my Corvette.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm just glad GM stuck to their guns and stayed with the tried and proven V8's. To each his own, i just can't imagine owning a truck with a 6 banger, i don't care how many turbos it got.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

C.Hern5972 said:


> WHY??
> 
> Iver heard 20 different exhausts on these trucks and they all sounds horrible. Leave it stock. Its is peaceful stock


This is what I thought. If you want noise get a V-8.:rotfl:

I had some pretty hot cars when I was a youngster and always bought the best and quietest exhaust systems I could buy. Most of my friends all wanted glass pacs and racket. My "quiet" cars would blow their doors off!


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

dwilliams35 said:


> You can carry the rainbow flag at the ecoboost pride rally next month. You've earned it.


Thanks I appreciate that. But I will let you hold it for me!:rotfl:


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Crowhater said:


> Sorry if it has already been said but I did not want to read all the other nonsense.
> 
> Because it is an Ecoboost it is a turbo charged engine, a turbo engine is only going to be so loud period because the Turbos quiet the engine down. A turbo diesel with strait exhaust is not much louder until you start screwing with big exhaust tips. Now even if you change your mufflers your high flow Cats are going to muffle the truck.
> 
> ...


Hard to beat a cammed ls...it's like music,lol


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

SSST said:


> I'm just glad GM stuck to their guns and stayed with the tried and proven V8's. To each his own, i just can't imagine owning a truck with a 6 banger, i don't care how many turbos it got.


I said the same thing till i owned one. People said the same about fuel injected vs. carb when it was introduced. Now look where we are today.

I personally like how quite it is. I can roll around the deer lease as quite as a golf cart.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Here's a video by expert exhaust technicians*

Note the education and skill of these experts. Step by step instructions provided.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Gottagofishin said:


> It's not a diesel, but it pulls harder than any other half ton truck. I pull 6500 lbs pretty regularly over long distances and it doesn't bother it one little bit. Set the cruise at 75 and go.


Yup..X2.



Boomhauer75 said:


> The V-8 guys crack me up. *They are just upset because a little bitty 3.5 liter V6 can drag their butt's and out tow them. lol This stuff is comical!*
> 
> So true, kinda like the guys that need a 3/4 ton or 1 ton diesel to go get groceries & pull their boat with. :rotfl:
> 
> *I love my ecoboost!* Carry on haters!


Ain't that the truth & Same here.



Boomhauer75 said:


> Windows are already tinted and I have the after market exhaust and it does sound like a ricer.:dance: I will roll down the windows and let them know it's me. *I am a proud eco turd driver that will still drag your butt!*:rotfl:


I'm with ya, i heard an auto show guy not to long ago that said "the days are over when you need a big V-8 to tow or haul stuff with when a Turbo V-6 will do it just as good or better". Carry on.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

My Son has a 2010 Ram with a V6 in it & wanted it to be louder. He talked my buddy into letting him borrow a Formula One racing pipe that he had stored at his shop. At least I know when he makes it home at night. hwell:


----------



## revag12 (Jul 5, 2005)

> So, you can put a 35' fifth wheel weighing about 13k and roll down I-10 doing 80 in that Ecoboost?? Come on guys, let's get real!


 That is impressive no doubt, but tell me you were rolling coal and weaving in and out of traffic and at the same time and I will be way more impressed.

The EcoBoost hate pretty much comes from those who have never actually driven/owned/towed with one. They are not a Super Duty, but they do tow exceptionally well for a half ton which is what a lot of us need. I also appreciate how quite it is.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

revag12 said:


> That is impressive no doubt, but tell me you were rolling coal and weaving in and out of traffic and at the same time and I will be way more impressed.
> 
> The EcoBoost hate pretty much comes from those who have never actually driven/owned/towed with one. They are not a Super Duty, but they do tow exceptionally well for a half ton which is what a lot of us need. I also appreciate how quite it is.


I really like the idea of the ecoB-ecoD, im just gonna wait till its 100% proven by the competitor to get one


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Why?? Pull the Eco boost and slam in a gas guzzler, or pull off all computer ****, breakdown motor, put in a roller cam , bore n blueprint, high rise, headers, list goes on. Or just start with a new Exhaust System. Lol


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Shady Walls said:


> Why?? Pull the Eco boost and slam in a gas guzzler, or pull off all computer ****, breakdown motor, put in a roller cam , bore n blueprint, high rise, headers, list goes on. Or just start with a new Exhaust System. Lol


:rotfl::rotfl:..LOL


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Add two more turbos


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Jay Baker said:


> Add two more turbos


or just add NOX to the turbo that's there


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

revag12 said:


> That is impressive no doubt, but tell me you were rolling coal and weaving in and out of traffic and at the same time and I will be way more impressed.
> 
> The EcoBoost hate pretty much comes from those who have never actually driven/owned/towed with one. They are not a Super Duty, but they do tow exceptionally well for a half ton which is what a lot of us need. I also appreciate how quite it is.


Ok when shopping for a new vehicle where in the list of requirement is "sound cool"

EB are solid motors.

---------------------------------

We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

C.Hern5972 said:


> WHY??
> 
> Iver heard 20 different exhausts on these trucks and they all sounds horrible. Leave it stock. Its is peaceful stock


Yes, it sounds horrible, it's a v6, not much will help.


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

Mont said:


> or just add NOX to the turbo that's there


Or water / methanol injection.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

revag12 said:


> That is impressive no doubt, but tell me you were rolling coal and weaving in and out of traffic and at the same time and I will be way more impressed.
> 
> The EcoBoost hate pretty much comes from those who have never actually driven/owned/towed with one. They are not a Super Duty, but they do tow exceptionally well for a half ton which is what a lot of us need. I also appreciate how quite it is.


Sorry man, i don't own a diesel anymore, i did have that setup once upon a time, but now i just have a 1/2 ton Chevy. The pulls like a diesel comment is what i couldn't let go. And can't say i ever "rolled coal".


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Its has the twin turbos. Some exhaust will make it sound like a diesel and some like a rice burner. If you do it get a resonator delete pipe and also an intake. If not I wouldnt even bother.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Part Timer said:


> I said the same thing till i owned one. People said the same about fuel injected vs. carb when it was introduced. Now look where we are today.
> 
> I personally like how quite it is. I can roll around the deer lease as quite as a golf cart.


Im with you here. I have a 2014 XLT 4x4 EB. I enjoy the quietness of it rolling around the lease.

Had plenty of sawed off exhausts back in high school


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Do this first*

1. Price the cost of returning the factory exhaust to stock using new factory parts. I think you might be astounded.

2. Consider that your neighbors and those on your regular routes really could give a rats ark that you think its cool to be loud. It is just plain old rude.

OP you are 56 years old and should know better. Grow up and drive quiet like a real man.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Here you go Mont....your next drag vehicle is already in the works

http://www.ford-trucks.com/articles/ford-building-new-lightning/


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Why ?


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Here's how you have to look at the Ecoboost....

"Walk softly but carry a big stick"


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Gottagofishin said:


> Here's how you have to look at the Ecoboost....
> 
> "Walk softly but carry a big stick"


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Gottagofishin said:


> Here's how you have to look at the Ecoboost....
> 
> "Walk softly but carry a big stick"


yep, you're going to want to just beat the hell out the thing on the side of the road after that turbo burns up. That stick will come in handy. Good thinking...


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

dwilliams35 said:


> yep, you're going to want to just beat the hell out the thing on the side of the road after that turbo burns up. That stick will come in handy. Good thinking...


They have been putting turbos in factory cars for quite some time now, have they not? I mean, anything can fail, but have there been reported issues of the turbos burning up? I have not heard of that yet, so I'm truly asking.

I bet the turbos on a diesel can burn up too... dodge, chevy, or ford. So I guess everyone should carry a stick.


----------



## Tennif Shoe (Aug 11, 2011)

When do we get the twin turbo 5.0 ecoboost for the HD line? If it worked for the 1/2 ton, put turbos on the Coyote motor and make it a gas option to the 6.2 in the f250, f350, f450.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Chase4556 said:


> They have been putting turbos in factory cars for quite some time now, have they not? I mean, anything can fail, but have there been reported issues of the turbos burning up? I have not heard of that yet, so I'm truly asking.
> 
> I bet the turbos on a diesel can burn up too... dodge, chevy, or ford. So I guess everyone should carry a stick.


. I don't think there's any significant issue about that, GGF and I just have a history on the issue so I had to poke him with that stick.. There were some pretty major issues with turbos on gas motors a few decades ago, most centered around oil issues as I remember. I think most of that has been sorted out. The main complaint I have with the EB is that you're paying a heck of a premium over a regular v-8 for not that much mileage difference, marginal power difference, and a fairly significantly more complicated system. It takes a very specific type of driver to ever get any payback on the extra investment. It's a good motor, though, that's for sure.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

As opposed to the premium you pay for a Super duty you don't really need. LOL. 

The ecoboost premium is worth every penny. Get one and you'll understand why.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Gottagofishin said:


> As opposed to the premium you pay for a Super duty you don't really need. LOL.


 I didn't do that, either. On the fairly rare occasions that my 5.0 F-150 can't pull it, I'll just call in favors from friends with F-350's and 450's.. Lots easier and cheaper than babysitting one of those maintenance monsters all year round..


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> I didn't do that, either. On the fairly rare occasions that my 5.0 F-150 can't pull it, I'll just call in favors from friends with F-350's and 450's.. Lots easier and cheaper than babysitting one of those maintenance monsters all year round..


I haven't had any other maintenance on my ecoboost than I have had on my 5.4. Both have around 55k miles on them. Ive pulled my 21' bay boat with boath and the ecoboost out tows the 5.4 hands down. I was skeptical about the eco boost until I took one for a spin. I was very surprised and ended up buying that one. I wouldn't put exhaust on mine but to each their own.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> I haven't had any other maintenance on my ecoboost than I have had on my 5.4. Both have around 55k miles on them. Ive pulled my 21' bay boat with boath and the ecoboost out tows the 5.4 hands down. I was skeptical about the eco boost until I took one for a spin. I was very surprised and ended up buying that one. I wouldn't put exhaust on mine but to each their own.


 I was referring to the maintenance on the unneeded Super Duty that GGF mentioned..


----------



## TOOEXTREME (Jun 23, 2004)

*Cold air intake filter*

Put a cold air filter on it. I have a cold air intake filter on my 5.3L chevy truck and when you lay into the throttle it sounds like the old days when you took an air filter off of a 4 barrel carb. Look on E-Bay and you can find them plus it adds HP without the loud exhaust noise.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

TOOEXTREME said:


> Put a cold air filter on it. I have a cold air intake filter on my 5.3L chevy truck and when you lay into the throttle it sounds like the old days when you took an air filter off of a 4 barrel carb. Look on E-Bay and you can find them plus it adds HP without the loud exhaust noise.


 That's going to act a whole lot different on a turbo motor than it does your 5.3... Probably won't do squat for the HP, either..


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

Here is a good article - http://www.trucktrend.com/how-to/engine/1213tr-ford-f-150-boosting-the-ecoboost/

I have an Explorer Sport which has the 3.5L twin turbo Eco Boost AWD and runs like a bat out of hell but wouldn't mind a little throatier exhaust and of course more HP.

Looks like their are quite a few upgrades out there for the trucks - not many for my explorer ;>(


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I haven't heard a single Ecoboost exhaust that I like. They all just sound like a V6 with a straight pipe....which is exactly what it is. Probably the first vehicle in 15 years that I've owned that will keep the stock exhaust. 


That being said, I'm a big fan of that little Ecoboost. With a good tune in it, there's a few sports cars that have been surprised.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

You can't boost your ego with a eco boost / ego boost


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

How bout this one..sounds kinda like a diesel.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

I finally have to chime in. I had the 5.0 on a 2013 and loved the sound when you took off. Some sort of sense of power I guess. I now have the EcoBoost in a 2014 and while I miss the roar on acceleration, I am becoming fonder of the engine. I still haven't opened up really yet, at 10K miles I am averaging 17.7. Not as good as the V8, but I didn't get the truck for mileage, I like to haul stuff. I have some other issues, but that is for another thread.


----------

